# Cockapoo emotions and Questions



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I have had dogs my whole life but I have never actually felt a "connection" so to speak then the one I have right now with Axle. He seems to be emotional, but not in a bad way. When he is sad I can see it in his eyes, when he is happy I can see it in his eyes when I have to get stern with him I can see it in his eyes. Is my baby emotional or are all Cockapoos like this? He is like a little human! lol So cute!

Also, Axle bites. And not in a "painful" or "mean" way, he just well nips. Today he nipped me twice while we were playing and it actually hurt so bad to the point where I ignored him and went along with my business. Does your cockapoo nip? If so, how and what do you do? I get so scared to yell at him cuz like I said earlier, he seems "emotional".

Lastly, when I walk him he will get so distracted by leaves, rocks and other dogs that at times I am literally walking him with him on his hine legs. I then have to pick him up and put him down a few steps away from where I was. What do you do about distractions on the leash? It can get a bit annoying and frustrating. I do the whole NO! thing and praise when needed. Maybe he is just too young? He is only pushing 5 months...

Thank you for listening!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol dont get pulled into the puppy trap they know how to work us so well. you see they eyes in all dogs. dont be scared to give him a telling off do you think if her bit his mum she would just sit back and take, would she hell, she would bark and nipp him back harder. he needs a telling off or he will walk all over you. be firm with him, he he is doing something that you dont want or is hurting you then tell him off a loud nouse or scream should startle him. think about it he is hurting you so it only right for you to make it uncomfertable for him. 

have you taught him the leave command, starting with treats and toys then bring in some leaves and stones and do it with them. do you give him lead corrections, if he is pulling ahead of you turn around and walk in the oposit direction, or dont walk till all 4 paws are on the ground. 


what happened when he peed on your bed, was it exitment or did her jusr jump up and pee?


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

He will stop dead in his tracks if I stop walking, just this one time he was going crazy which made me think "hmm, will he always do this?". For the most part he is a good boy but when he has his eye set on something thats it! Nothing will stop him. I do get stern with him and yell a high pitch OW! but I just feel bad. I need to get over that. He knows when he is wrong too because when I yell NO! or yipe loud he will put his tail between his legs. I think he def. knows I am his authority it's just sometimes he is a "puppy" I guess.

It was not excitement when he peed on my bed. He was walking and I was at my computer and he just jumped onto my bed and peed like it was his spot. I was down to about 1-2 accidents a week which is outstanding. Today I gave him a bath, sat on the floor with him, dried him up, stood up and he peed. I really do think he gets it. He is a smart little boy. I need to tell myself "Jess, he is almost 5 months old, this is normal" so when he has his little accidents I try and not get mad. I will put him in his crate, clean it up, disenfect the area then take him out. My husband and I live on the 3rd floor so sometimes it is difficult to take him out the second he has an accident because maybe I am in the middle of dinner or I am simply not dressed to go outside. So by the time I get clothes on, get my jacket and shoes on, put his harness on, walk him downstairs then walk him to the puppy area that is a good 15 minutes so he is like "um, what am I supposto do?" I think with my circumstances I am doing a pretty good job I just gotta not let an accident here and there upset me.

Do you think I am doing anything wrong? If so, please let me know. I love any help / opinions I can get.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the leave command is a godsend. start off with a treat in your hand as soon as he takes his nose away from the treat prase him and give it to him. then introduse the leave comand (try and lake it 1 word rather than 'leave it') when he takes his nose away give him the treat. then move on to puting it on the floor, same exorsize, then move on to toys, get a tug toy play tug then tell him to leave, once he has left it make a big fuss and play tug again and repeat. then move on the stomes leaves and twigs or anything els you want him to leave but with them give him proase with a treat or a toy so he learns they arent for playing with. 

had he been out resently, i would keep him off the bed for a while.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I will def try that. Thank you for the advice.

He had been out recently. I am a huge online gamer so I am in my room alot where my computers are. He is with me and has MANY toys around my room and a bed and so much stuff to keep him busy. I play with him all the time on the floor and what not, so as far as keeping him away from my bed, kinda hard since I am in here all the time. I'm not sure what it is. I will take him out, he will do great for a week then BOOM accident. I am not even able to get him to sit on command or anything which makes me sad because he is the only dog I have ever had that will not sit on command.


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Jess - I think you're being a little too hard on yourself. Sometimes I have to remind myself also that Bailey is still a puppy and he will do "puppy things". What really gets me angry is when he chews on my carpet...he's made 2 nice holes on the steps that go from my kitchen to the family room. He knows when he's being bad...but as much as I yell at him for doing it - he will always try again when he thinks I'm not looking or when I'm busy doing something. I know exactly what you mean when you talk about Axle's eyes - I have the exact same thing with Bailey. They are so darn smart - they really know how to get to you. 
I could see why you would be having a problem with training him to make outside - being that you are on the 3rd floor and can't just open a door to let him out. Considering, it sounds to me like he's doing ok. 
Bailey also likes to eat the leaves and anything else he finds outside - it can be very frustrating at times. Just thought you'd like to know that you're not alone and that Axle is doing a lot of the same things that Bailey does.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah I think I am too. I get so frustrated sometimes because I had a german shep and a rott at the same time, raised them together and had them fully trained in half the time. But all dogs are different, and in my opinion, bigger dogs are easier to train.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Jess, I know exactly what you mean about the emotions lol Cocoa is the same  & I agree... I've always said that Cocoa reminds me of a little man with fur  lol


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Alyssa, lol! They totally are little men with fur!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who needs men .... just cockapoos  Sorry Dave


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

lol I know right! Oh I mean...dont let my husband see this...


----------

